
Ask HN: What should I work on? - mlejva
I&#x27;m a college student with some free time and I&#x27;d like to build something. Frankly I currently have no idea what to work on. I&#x27;m happy to learn any new technology. Mostly I&#x27;m interested in deep learning&#x2F;neural networks and recently I started learning web development. It&#x27;s particularly fun to combine technologies - like deep learning and some app or website.
Anyone willing to share their tips&#x2F;ideas on what to work on?
======
aaronbrethorst
Find an open source project and start contributing to it.

